# TOO attached???



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Is it possible for our puppy to be too attached to one of us? Scooter whines, barks and cries when I leave a room. He'll sit at the gate, or try to jump over it, to get to me when he knows I'm upstairs or in another part of the house. When I'm up with him first in the morning he'll go to the gate and look up waiting for everyone else to get up but he doesn't jump over it or cry. At first we thought this was cute but now it's a bit disconcerting. I don't want him so attached to any of us that he's truly unhappy if I'm not around. Is there anything we should be doing? He loves all of us but with me he's giving new meaning to the term "velcro dog".
Any advice?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, I've got no advice for you... but I'll be interested in the advice you do get. Roxie is sort or the same way! If I move, she moves! I find myself not wanting to get up and go do a little something in the next room if she's just settled in for a nap because I know she'll get up and follow me! I'm becoming a crazy dog person faster and faster!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scout was a little bit "needy" as a puppy and would whine if we weren't in sight too. Our breeder told us _not to pick him up_ if he was actively whining so we didn't reinforce undesired behavior. You can wait until Scooter stops whining and then pick him up.

Another solution is to get a second Hav! Okay, perhaps that is a bit premature.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jane-that's what I told my DH but he didn't go for it! :biggrin1: It was worth a try though. 
Ann-I'm the same way! Scooter is napping next to me on the chair right now so I won't get up so as not to disturb him. I think I"m losing my mind! I'm definitely turning into one of those "dog people"!!! LOL


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, Lizzie is a big whiner and way too attached to me. I don't give into her whining or coddle her. She is fine as long as I am somewhere in her antenna range. The moment she can't sense me, she will sit and whine. Throught out the day, she needs her cuddles, she climbs into my lap, paws me to get her belly rubs or hugs.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I take it that you are his main human to feed/walk/play with him right? If that is the case you may want to alter this by taking turn's with other family member's so he isn't just focused on one person for care. This worked with a couple of my dog's in the past and everyone got a turn at being the main person in that dog's life for a week at a time. Also allow's him to become use to changes in his life early on.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella will turn one year on the 27th and she still wants to be with us but we can see the independance growing. She was 2 1/2 months old when we got her and for the first few days she would whine sitting on the floor next to us. It was so annoying that I wondered if we made the right decision in getting a dog!

Our trainer told us that puppies panic when they can't see their "food source" since they have the survival instinct. All of that behavior has mellowed the older she's gotten. He also told us to not give positive reinforcement when a negative behavior is displayed. He said a little dog is easily picked up but a big dog is just ignored, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie is way too attached, primarily to me, secondly to DH. I have posted this before, but if he even *thinks* I'm getting ready to leave, he goes hyper, jumping, nipping at me and barking. When I was in the hospital he wet on the dining room carpet in several places to show his anxiety. He will sit on the bed for hours when we're gone, just staring out the window. This is why we are seriously thinking about getting another doggie. Cazzie is 15 months old now. In all other ways, he's wonderful. 

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher is a mama's boy (I want it this way!). Dora was a mama's girl until we moved to CA and then she became a Daddy's girl (he was home most of the day). Belle is equal opportunity! Belle became very bonded to my DH when they would run together. Even though I was her main caretaker- Daddy did her favorite activity with her- maybe you could try that?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My last furbaby was all Mama's girl. I let her train me. The older she got the worse she got and ended up being snappy at all others. A friend told me one day -- "She thinks she is the boss...and you are her bone." I learned from my mistakes. Now things are done MY way and Cicero has became a sweet pleasure to have around. He get lots of attention from me during the day, but when DH or others come in I just ignore him and he then goes to them for attention. I want him to be an "everybody's dog" so we take turns taking him to potty, to feed, and to brush. And he became the "invisible dog" if he whins, barks, paws me, jumps on me to get my attention!! I DON'T SEE A DOG - I DON'T HEAR A DOG - I DON'T FEEL A DOG -- I DON'T EVEN HAVE A DOG!!!! Then when he is calm and relaxed, I pick him up and act like I just found the greatest gift ever. This has worked great for us.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine will velcro to anyone who is around. If just one of us is home that one gets accompanied to the bath room, etc. I know what you mean about not wanting to even move because you will disturb them!
However, we don't have the whining or anxiety problem. I truly think that is because they are also so bonded to each other that if a human is not around the fur-buddy will do. 
Sorry, I think a second one is in order, lol. They are companions and don't want to be lonely. 
Let's start searching for a second one for Scooter, oooh, I love to search!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Mine will velcro to anyone who is around. If just one of us is home that one gets accompanied to the bath room, etc. I know what you mean about not wanting to even move because you will disturb them!
> However, we don't have the whining or anxiety problem. I truly think that is because they are also so bonded to each other that if a human is not around the fur-buddy will do.
> Sorry, I think a second one is in order, lol. They are companions and don't want to be lonely.
> Let's start searching for a second one for Scooter, oooh, I love to search!


That's pretty much how Roxie is... she doesn't whine or complain when left alone. But she always wants to be right with me. If I'm not here someone else will do but if I come in the room... well, it's all about me!  Which is fine, just wondered if it was normal. My son and husband provide as much of her care (when home) as I do, I guess it's just that I'm here more.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Posh is a Mommy's girl and I love it because she's my baby and I'm not having any more human babies. That being said, Dale, you and I are on the SAME PAGE! My SIL's dog is kind of like an attachment to my SIL and doesn't like anyone else, human or canine. She is very bitchy and I can only imagine with time it will get worse. I love your friend's analogy of the boss and the bone.

It is obvious to me that Posh is an alpha bitch. Hello, anyone remember me posting about her peeing in the agility tunnels? Yikes! So, I do NOT let her have the upper position in my pack, she often tries to beat out my four year old and I am quick to correct the behavior. When I'm home she follows me everywhere, but she also interacts with my children and husband because they are all involved in her training and feeding. Where she used to hide in her crate and pout when Mommy was gone, she now enjoys getting loving from the rest of the fam.

Is it a potty training issue that he can't follow you around everywhere? I would also correct the whine or bark with a low intense "growly" no bark/whine what ever word you need to use when he does this and when he has stopped say good no bark and perhaps go to him.

Best.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's not a potty issue but he still likes to chew on everything. He isn't happy in my bathroom when I'm showering and sits at the door whining but I can't let him have the run of my bedroom unsupervised. When I'm not home he's ok, loves whoever is around and really loves when we have visitors but then it's back to me. I'm encouraging my kids to do more for him even when I'm home so he's used to being cared for by all of us. Thanks for all of the great advice!!! I'd be in big trouble without this forum.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My Beamer is still very much atatched me to and he is almost 17 months old. He could be in a deep sleep or just relaxing or sitting, and if i get up to leave the room, his head will rise and give me the LOOK.. like holy crap?!?! where r u going?!?! (the expression on his face is priceless..lol) And he will get up and follow me out the door..

Ryan


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It's all about me in our house. Gryff follows me from room to room, regardless if anybody else in the family is in that room or not. When I leave to go out, he will wait by the window for me. He doesn't come back upstairs to my husband's office or hang out with my son. 

It really bothers me that I have a dog, but my family doesn't. I have tried to get them more involved with taking care of Gryff, but it never lasts too long. I suppose that I am the mommy and Gryff certainly knows it.

I try to ignore him around the rest of my family. Gryff is starting to warm up more to my husband, but not so much my son. That's a different story though. In fact, last night, he ventured downstairs while I was upstairs and I heard my husband ask my son where I was because he was confused that Gryff wasn't with me!

My only advice I can give you is to make sure that everyone in the family takes equal care of your dog. In my case, Gryff is a ladies man. He simply gravitates to females. I don't know how much of that contributes to his behavior at home, but there you have it!


----------

